# Evan Kearney's New Compositions (19 October 2012)



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, everyone.

Instead of bumping a very old thread, I figured I would simply start a new one considering the large number of compositions I have written since last time. I started using Opus numbers so here is what I have (including stuff already done last time):

_LAST TIME:_

*Opus 1:* Piano Sonata I - I really didn't want to give this an Opus Number as I consider it a substandard piece of music, but my friends and family told me that I better include it because they like it. So I didn't end up excluding it.

*Opus 2:* Piano Etudes Book II - my first serious piece, a series of six etudes for solo piano.

*Opus 3:* Pieces for Piano & Woodwinds - this piece has already been discussed here.

*Opus 4:* Suite For Piano & Brass Instruments - this is where I think I really started to develop my characteristic style. This Suite and all compositions thereafter are up on my SoundCloud page which I will link to later in the post.

_PROBABLY NEW:_

*Opus 5:* Piano Sonata II in G Minor - a real piano sonata this time (in sonata form) which is about one hundred times better, in my book, than the first one, although my friends and family seem to think the other on is just as good. But this one is a lot more "tonally adventurous" at times.

*Opus 6:* Music For Two Electric Guitars & Electric Bass - my first real avant-garde work, it adds to the small repertoire of music for electric guitars.

*Opus 7:* Music For Chamber Orchestra - my first symphonic work that I think turned out very well. It is very textural and not so much as contrapuntal as my other works. It is also quite long, at nearly thirty minutes.

*Opus 8:* Suite For Piano & Percussion - my second and most avant garde work scored for percussion and one piano which acts as a percussive instrument. My friends love this piece because of how darned weird it is. It is also the most complex thing I have written (although it might sound randomly constructed), employing constantly shifting time signatures and various odd-number tuplets layered over each other.

Like last time, I would appreciate any feedback on the music, good bad or ugly! Here is the link to my Sound Cloud where all works Opus 4 and higher are found:


__
https://soundcloud.com/

Right now I am polishing my entry for the next Composer's Competition, the String Quartet. But that will have to be a secret until next time! My next Opus Numbered work is still undecided. I may attempt a Piano Concerto, but it seems like a lofty attempt!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You're having your own kind of fun -- entertaining to you -- with some electronic music gear and toys. The best I can say is do not anticipate giving up your day job.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Petr, with all due respect, for all of the electronic pieces, there are just as many "real" pieces. Perhaps you should take a closer look at the material. Also, many young people seem to enjoy the type of thing that I am doing so I don't consider it completely for my own pleasure (although it is certainly fun). I have spoken to a number of other young people who are doing similar things and, although a small community, it does exist.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Also, Petr, and this is not meant to sound flippant, but is actually a sincere question:

_Clearly you do not enjoy my music. Can you offer me some specific reasons for this? Can you offer me any constructive advice? I would appreciate such advice, because simply being alerted to your dislike of the music is not going to help my compositional journey in any realistic way. You can also feel free to post (on SoundCloud) the specific places in pieces that you dislike. You just click on the audio "picture" wave where something of interest occurs and make a comment.

I desire to improve my abilities to the greatest level, so please assist me by either making comments on SoundCloud or simply jotting down a few tips here on the forum. _


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

etkearne said:


> Also, Petr, and this is not meant to sound flippant, but is actually a sincere question:
> 
> _Clearly you do not enjoy my music. Can you offer me some specific reasons for this? Can you offer me any constructive advice? I would appreciate such advice, because simply being alerted to your dislike of the music is not going to help my compositional journey in any realistic way. You can also feel free to post (on SoundCloud) the specific places in pieces that you dislike. You just click on the audio "picture" wave where something of interest occurs and make a comment.
> 
> *I desire to improve my abilities to the greatest level, so please assist me by either making comments on SoundCloud or simply jotting down a few tips here on the forum.* _


(Somewhat out of thread : why don't you do formal studies in composition in a good place then ?)


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

Half of my musical wishes lie in Popular Music, so I do not feel drawn to devote myself solely to classical music. While MOST certainly, I would be able to use 100% of the compositional knowledge learned in my popular music realm, I fear that I would become swayed by the sometimes negative outlook people in music schools have towards popular music. I am the type of person to easily "get caught up in things" haha, so I don't think it would be too healthy. 

If I lived in a major city, however, I would certainly look for some lessons with a good established composer like the "greats" did when they were young (like Bartok, etc.). 

Let me say this, however. I DO have a strong foot in harmony and analysis. I honestly don't feel meek or intimidated by any particular compositional technique. My problem lies in form as it is not something easily taught in a book. I don't think it would be hard for me to break through. That is the reason WHY I compose like a freight train. I research music theory day and night, so by composing all of the time, I can incorporate the latest things I learn every single day. I suppose that is the best way to go. 

But I would appreciate some specific criticisms, but obviously people don't have THAT much time on their hands. But I feel that criticism, good or bad, needs backing up.


----------

